# Because It's Monday



## sawhorseray (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 2, 2020)

Some really great ones, Ray.  LMAO
The one about only getting your head in the tent after a party--Been there, done that.  But only once.
Gary


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 2, 2020)

That was nice for Monday!Sme laugh is always goooood... Thank you, Ray!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 2, 2020)

Good ones .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 2, 2020)

Dust on TV...That cracked me up. I wonder how many of our youngest members even know who Yoko Ono is?...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 2, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Dust on TV...That cracked me up. I wonder how many of our youngest members even know who Yoko Ono is?...JJ



Only those who have been scarred by her voice Chef! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 2, 2020)

Here's another one for you.







Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 2, 2020)

LOL..  some good ones...  



GaryHibbert said:


> Some really great ones, Ray.  LMAO
> The one about only getting your head in the tent after a party--Been there, done that.  But only once.
> Gary


  For I don't see this one ...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the like JJ it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 3, 2020)

LOL! Love the life in prison shirt. Totally true. 
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the like JLeonard it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 3, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> LOL..  some good ones...
> For I don't see this one ...



Here it is Keith.






Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the like Gary it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 3, 2020)

Great message there Warren.  And certainly VERY true.  
Gary


----------

